# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Новости шоу-бизнеса

## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ричи Самбора у указателя на улице имени себя

В честь гитариста американской рок-группы Bon Jovi Ричи Самборы назвали одну из улиц в городе Вудбридж, штат Нью-Джерси.

Установка таблички с надписью "Richie Sambora Way" состоялась в Вудбридже несколько дней назад. Улица Ричи Самборы ведет прямо к школе, в которой гитарист когда-то учился. 50-летний музыкант, приехавший в город вместе со своей матерью, посетил торжественное мероприятие и принял участие в открытии улицы с новым названием.

Переименование улиц в честь музыкантов стало достаточной распространенной практикой. Так, например, недавно одну из улиц в Польше назвали в честь The Beatles, а улицу в американском городе Уоррен, штат Мичиган, переименовали в честь бывшего ударника Nirvana и лидера Foo Fighters Дэйва Грола. Кроме того, в Нью-Йорке ненадолго (на две недели) появилась улица U2.

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Интернет-издание _Music Radar_ опубликовало список лучших гитарных риффов всех времен. Топ-лист, состоящий из 50 позиций, был составлен на основе данных опроса, в котором приняли участие около пяти тысяч посетителей ресурса. 

Первое место заняла композиция _Джими Хендрикса "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"_ с третьего и последнего альбома музыканта и его группы _The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Electric Ladyland"_, вышедшего в 1968 году. Примечательно, что ранее эта запись попала в список 500 лучших песен всех времен, составленный журналом _Rolling Stone_ ("Voodoo Child" досталась 101 позиция).

На втором месте хит-парада _Music Radar_ оказалась песня _"Sweet Child O' Mine" Guns N'Roses_. Композиция стала третьим синглом с дебютного альбома группы _Акселя Роуза "Appetite for Destruction"_ 1987 года. В 1988 году _"Sweet Child O' Mine"_ возглавила хит-парад Billboard Hot 100. Автором знаменитого риффа является гитарист Слэш, который впервые исполнил его на джем-сейшне.

Третья строчка хит-парада лучших риффов досталась _Led Zeppelin_ и песне _"Whole Lotta Love"_. Композиция была записана британской группой для второго альбома "Led Zeppelin II" и вышла в 1969 году в качестве сингла. Вспоминая о записи "Whole Lotta Love", бывший вокалист коллектива _Роберт Плант_, рассказал, что песня родилась именно из риффа, сочиненного _Джимми Пейджем_.

Таким образом, в тройку лидеров не попала песня _"Smoke On The Water" Deep Purple_, гитарный рифф из которой традиционно признается лучшим по итогам всевозможных опросов. Однако на этот раз "Дыму над водой" досталось только четвертое место. 

Первая десятка хит-парада _Music Radar_ выглядит следующим образом:

1. The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child
   2. Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
   3. Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
   4. Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water
   5. Derek and the Dominos - Layla
   6. AC/DC - Back In Black
   7. Metallica - Enter Sandman
   8. The Beatles - Day Tripper
   9. Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit 
  10. The Rolling Stones - Satisfaction

Подводя итоги пользовательского голосования, главный редактор интернет-издания _Майк Голдсмит_ отметил, что результаты опроса свидетельствуют только об одном: "даже сейчас, в 2009 году, нет ничего лучше старого доброго классического рока".

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

*Сотрудники британского музыкального издания New Musical Express выбрали лучшую песню десятилетия.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Хит-парад композиций, составленный на основе опроса редакции, возглавил вышедший в 2003 году сингл Бейонсе «Crazy in Love».

Всего в топ-лист лучших композиций десятилетия по версии NME попали сто песен. Первая десятка хит-парада выглядит следующим образом:*

1. Beyonce – «Crazy In Love» (2003)
2. MGMT – «Time To Pretend» (2008)
3. The Strokes – «Hard To Explain» (2001)
4. M.I.A. – «Paper Planes» (2007/2008)
5. OutKast – «Hey Ya!» (2003)
6. The Rapture – «House Of Jealous Lovers» (2003)
7. Klaxons – «Golden Skans» (2007)
8. Blur – «Out Of Time» (2003)
9. Arcade Fire – «Rebellion (Lies)» (2005)
10. Arctic Monkeys – «A Certain Romance» (2006)

*Песня-победитель:*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Более 10 лет группа «Kiss» жила за счет старых заслуг. Более того, они обещали, что никаких новых записей делать не собираются._

_Новый студийный альбом «Kiss» называется «Solnik boom». Неизменные лидеры Пол Стэнли и Джин Симмонс утверждают, что вернулись к саунду 70-х._

*Пол Стэнли:*
_- Это удивительно, что каждое десятилетие наша группа прибавляет новых фанатов. А также удивительно, что новые записи попадают в ТОП-10 по продажам в разных странах мира. Я давно бросил бы все эти песни, если бы не происходило так._

*Джин Симмонс:*
_- Теперь вы получите на наших шоу все то, чем всегда славились «Kiss», за исключением сотрудничества с симфоническим оркестром, в остальном мы играем так, как делали это 30-35 лет назад. Время летит быстро._

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

* С голливудской аллеи славы украли звезду Джона Леннона.*

_Место, где с 1988 года находилась звезда, прикрыто полиэтиленовой пленкой.

Городские власти и Голливудская торговая палата, которая является главным инициатором закладки и появления новых звезд на голливудской аллее славы,  не комментируют исчезновение звезды.

В прессе появилась версия, что демонтаж звезды Джона Леннона был выполнен официальными структурами и как-то связан с появлением звезды соратника Леннона по The Beatles Ринго Стара, запланированным на 8 февраля._

----------


## Alex

*100 лучших гитарных песен по версии журнала Rolling Stone.* 

Выбор достаточно интересный.





> 001 — Chuck Berry — Johnny B. Goode (1958)
> 002 — The Jimi Hendrix Experience — Purple Haze (1967)
> 003 — Cream — Crossroads (1968)
> 004 — The Kinks — You Really Got Me (1964)
> 005 — The Rolling Stones — Brown Sugar (1971)
> 006 — Van Halen — Eruption (1978)
> 007 — The Beatles — While My Guitar Gently Weeps (1968)
> 008 — Led Zeppelin — Stairway To Heaven (1971)
> 009 — The Allman Brothers Band — Statesboro Blues (1971)
> ...

----------


## Vanya

*Скончался Малкольм Макларен - одна из ключевых фигур панк-движения в Великобритании*

_Причиной смерти Макларена стала редкая форма рака - мезотелиомы. Его пресс-секретарь Лес Моллой сообщил, что состояние 64 летнего  Макларена ухудшилось внезапно.

Малкольма Макларена считают одним из родоначальников панк-движения в Великобритании 70-х годов. В формировании панк-движения ему помогала жена, модельер Вивьен Вествуд, вместе с которой они придумали стиль британских панк-рокеров. Кроме всего этого, Макларен стоял у истоков создания группы Sex Pistols.

Малкольм Макларен на протяжении длительного времени занимался менеджментом этой и других групп. Так, он был менеджером нью-вейв коллектива Bow Wow Wow и нью-йоркской панк-группы The New York Dolls, кроме этого он успевал уделять внимание сольной музыкальной карьере, создавал телешоу. Макларен будет похоронен в Великобритании._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*R.I.P.*

----------


## Vanya

*Концерт в Минске в апреле. SCORPIONS ужалят на прощание*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Одни из основателей и столпов hard’n’heavy, несгибаемые рокеры, короли жестких риффов и сентиментальных баллад – легендарные Scorpions 20 апреля в «Минск-Арене». В этом году группа объявила об окончании своей карьеры. Но полный «выход на пенсию» Клауса Майне сотоварищи ожидается как минимум через 3 года. А сейчас стартовало прощальное мировое турне Scorpions под названием «Get Your Sting And Blackout». Отрадно, что Минск находится в самом начале огромного гастрольного списка группы._

_Прощальное шоу Scorpions, 20 апреля, «Минск-Арена»,
начало в 19.00._
Стоимость билетов: от 75 000 до 225 000 рублей,
танцпол - 150 000 рублей,
фан-сектор - 200 000 рублей.

*Заказ билетов: (029) 650-11-33, 763-11-11*

----------


## Vanya

*Sony Music купила песни Майкла Джексона за $250 млн*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Компания Sony Music в течение 7 лет выпустит 10 альбомов Майкла Джексона как с известными, так и с не издававшимися ранее песнями. По данным американских СМИ, гигант музыкальной индустрии заключил с наследниками короля поп-музыки контракт, согласно которому Sony Music сможет распространять записи М.Джексона вплоть до 2017 года.

Звукозаписывающая компания выпустит 10 альбомов с неизвестными композициями певца и получит права на переиздание знаменитых пластинок "Off the Wall" и "Bad". За это наследники М.Джексона, от лица которых соглашение с Sony Music заключил адвокат Джон Бранка, получат не менее 200 млн долларов.

Подписанный договор должен помочь родственникам исполнителя разобраться с долгами, которых М.Джексон оставил после себя на сумму 125 млн долларов. В частности, $35 млн придется выплатить организаторам грандиозной серии концертов, которые были намечены на прошлое лето в Лондоне._

----------


## Irina

*Британцы определили лучшего рок-гитариста за последние 30 лет*

ЛОНДОН, 12 апреля. По результатам опроса в Великобритании был составлен рейтинг лучших рок-гитаристов последних трех десятилетий. Первое место досталось бывшему участнику Red Hot Chili Peppers Джону Фрусчанте, покинувшему группу в 2008 году, сообщает портал Newsru со ссылкой на BBC.

В прошлом году Фрусчанте выпустил десятый по счету сольный альбом и сейчас играет в новом проекте Swahili Blonde с басистом Duran Duran Джоном Тэйлором. Однако наибольшую популярность гитарист приобрел именно в составе RHCP, где он выступал с 1988-го по 1992 годы. Молодой и крайне успешный рок-музыкант покинул группу из-за наркотической зависимости. Он вернулся в RHCP спустя 6 лет, а в 2008 году снова покинул коллектив.

Второй и третье место 30 тысяч меломанов, принявших участие в музыкальном опросе радиостанции BBC, отдали легендарному Слэшу из Guns n» Roses и основателю британского рок-трио Muse Мэтту Беллами.

В десятке лучших оказались также Джонни Марр из The Smiths, Принс, Джек Уайт из рок-дуэта The White Stripes, гитарист Radiohead Джонни Гринвуд.

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Группа *[AMATORY]* отказалась от участия в московских концертах *Metallica* в качестве специального гостя в пользу записи своего нового студийного альбома.

Вот, как свой неожиданный отказ объяснили музыканты:

«Нам очень лестно, что менеджмент группы номер один в тяжелой музыке выбрал из всех предложенных кандидатур *[AMATORY]*. Для нас это действительно многое значит, и при других обстоятельствах мы с удовольствием выступили бы на этих концертах, даже несмотря на буйство завистников.

Получив шанс выступить на одной сцене с *Metallica*, мы до последнего старались перенести сроки пре-продакшена и записи нашего нового студийного альбома, договоренность о которых была достигнута с продюсером Ту Мэдсеном еще весной 2009 года. К нашему большому сожалению, плотный график Ту Мэдсена не позволил сдвинуть эти сроки.

Отмена договоренностей о студийной записи означала бы перенос предполагаемой даты выпуска нового альбома *[AMATORY]* с осени 2010 года на лето 2011-го. В данных условиях мы решили сосредоточиться на подготовке и записи нашего нового альбома, предоставив возможность открыть концерт любой другой группе, которую подберет менеджмент *Metallica*».

----------


## Vanya

*Леди Гага* повторила достижение *Дайдо*  
Таким образом, она стала всего лишь второй исполнительницей в истории чарта Туманного Альбиона, которой удалось подобное достижение. До этого лишь второй альбом певицы Дайдо "Life For Rent" в 2003-2004 годах четырежды покорял хит-парад. 

Пластинка Леди Гаги дебютировала в британском хит-параде в январе 2009 года на третьем месте. К апрелю диск добрался до вершины. В марте 2010-го альбом еще дважды покорял вершину. В четвертый раз "The Fame" занял первую строчку чарта по итогам недели 5-11 апреля. Всего же альбом певицы провел в первой десятке британского хит-парада 48 недель. 

Второе место по итогам недели занял диск "Brother" ирландской поп-группы Boyzone, а третьим стал альбом "My World" канадского певца Джастина Бибера. 

На вершине чарта синглов Великобритании по итогам недели оказалась композиция "This Ain't A Love Song" поп-группы Scouting For Girls. "Серебро" досталось треку "OMG" Ашера, а "бронза" — песне "She Said" рэпера Plan B.

*===*

*Барабанщик Red Hot Chili Peppers записал альбом для детей*

Диск "Rhythm Train", доступный для прослушивания на сайте therhythmtrain.com, был записан музыкантом совместно с 84-летним актером Диком Ван Дайком, известным по фильму "Мэри Поппинс". Продюсером пластинки выступила певица Лесли Бикслер. 

Среди 13 песен альбома встречаются композиции в стилях рок, фолк, блюграсс и рэп. Помимо игры на ударных Чэд Смит исполнил на диске песни от лица пирата и кондуктора поезда, а Ван Дайк начитал рэп от имени персонажа по кличке DVD. 

Запись "Rhythm Train" стала для Чэда Смита первым проектом, ориентированным на детскую аудиторию. Помимо работы в Red Hot Chili Peppers Смит занимается своим сольным коллективом Chad Smith's Bombastic Meatbats, а также участвует в супергруппе Chickenfoot вместе с гитаристом Джо Сатриани и экс-вокалистом и экс-басистом Van Halen Сэмми Хагаром и Марком Энтони

----------


## Vanya

*16.04.2010*

*Алла Пугачева стала «Артистом года» по версии «Звуковой дорожки»*
_
Вчера в Лужниках на ежегодной церемонии ZD Awards были названы победители итогового хит-парада-2009 «Звуковой дорожки!» в 16 номинациях.

В номинации «Артист года» Алла Пугачева победила Диму Билана, Александра Рыбака, Басту и Николая Баскова._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В «Разочаровании года» Примадонну в компании с Филиппом Киркоровым, Сергеем Лазаревым и МакSим обошла Анастасия Приходько со своим провальным выступлением на «Евровидении-09». 

Пугачевой был выделен целый блок в сценарии церемонии - концерт прошел в день ее рождения, поэтому несколько выступлений были посвящены именно этому событию. 

Примадонну поздравили и исполнили для нее свои номера известные артисты - группа A'Studio с песней «Так же как все», группа «Чи-ли» с новым кавером на композицию «Миллион алых роз» и другие.






> Прорыв года 
> 
> 1 РОМА КЕНГА 57 737 
> 2 Винтаж 34 195 
> 3 Градусы 16 243 
> 4 5ivesta Family (Лоя/23:45) 8236 5
>  Kit-I 7223 
> 
> Альбом 
> ...

----------


## Vanya

*16.04.2010*
*
Lady Gaga выпускает альбом ремиксов*

*17-песенная компиляция включит в себя переработки треков из двух имеющихся на сегодня альбомов певицы: «The Fame» и «The Fame Monster». Релиз альбома Lady Gaga «The Remix» состоится 10 мая.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В записи альбома рекмиксов приняли участие мастера электронного цеха –от легендарных *Pet Shop Boys* до *Стюарта Прайса*. 

*Трек-лист «The Remix»:*

*1. Just Dance (Richard Vission Remix) 
2. Pokerface (LLG vs GLG Radio Mix Remix) 
3. Love Game (Chew Fu Remix ft. Marilyn Manson) 
4. Eh Eh (Frankmuzik Remix) 
5. Paparazzi (Stuart Price Remix) 
6. Boys Boys Boys (Manhatten Clique Remix) 
7. The Fame (Glam As You Remix) 
8. Bad Romance (Starsmith Remix) 
9. Telephone (Passion Pit Remix) 
10. Alejandro (Sound Of Arrows Remix) 
11. Dance In The Dark (Monarchy Remix) 
12. Just Dance (Deewaan Remix) 
13. Love Game (Robot To Mars Remix) 
14. Eh Eh (Pet Shop Boys Remix) 
15. Pokerface (Live From The Cherrytree House Remix) 
16. Bad Romance (Grum Remix) 
17. Telephone (Alphabeat Remix)*

----------


## Vanya

*15.04.2010*
*
Эминем анонсировал выход нового альбома

Как сообщает lenta.ru, диск, получивший название «Recovery», будет выпущен уже 22 июня.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Известно, что в записи пластинки принимали участие DJ Khalil, Just Blaze, Jim Jonsin и другие титулованные хип-хоп деятели. 

Изначально планировалось, что альбом станет логическим продолжением предыдущего диска Эминема *«Relapse»*, вышедшего в мае 2009-го. Рэпер рассчитывал назвать его *«Relapse 2»* и издать еще до конца прошлого года. Однако по мере работы над пластинкой идея сиквела изжила себя, поскольку, по словам Эминема, новый диск получился совершенно непохожим на своего предшественника.

----------


## Vanya

*15.04.2010*
*
Саундтрек к третьей части киносаги «Сумерки» выйдет летом*

*Выпускать саундтреки к «Сумеречной саге» стало уже традицией.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_К третьей части с нетерпением ожидаемого фильма «Сумерки. Сага. Затмение» также готовится саундтрек «The Twilight Saga: Eclipse», релиз которого запланирован на 10 июня 2010 года, незадолго до выхода на большие экраны самого фильма. Официально подтвержденной информации о том, как будет выглядеть обложка диска, пока нет.

Композитором «The Twilight Saga: Eclipse» выступит сам Говард Шор. В след за Картером Бервеллом и Александром Десплатом Шор наиболее известен сочиненной им музыкой к трилогии «Властелин колец».

Фильм «Сумерки. Сага. Затмение» основан на третьей новелле из серии четырех книг, написанных Стефани Майер. Режиссером фильма станет Дэвид Слейд («30 дней ночи» и «Леденец»). «Сумерки. Сага. Затмение» будет выпущен компанией Summit Entertainment 30 июня 2010 года._

----------


## Vanya

Немного слухов, сплетен и т.д. =)

*13.04.2010*
*Алла Пугачева и Максим Галкин расстаются*
*
В отношениях Аллы Борисовны Пугачевой и Максима Галкина произошел разлад. Уже около полугода пара живет раздельно.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Максим Галкин все меньше времени проводит со своей дамой сердца Аллой Борисовной. Уже не так часто их можно увидеть на людях вместе. Максим уже не живет в квартире Примадонны в Филипповском переулке, полгода назад он переехал в квартиру родителей в Новые Черемушки.
> 
> В одном из последних интервью Пугачева рассказала о своих бытовых отношениях с Галкиным: «Мы живем так же, как и обычные люди! У нас все просто, без пафоса и шика. Мы абсолютно счастливы. Живем, как говорят, душа в душу! – поведала Алла Борисовна. – Всю домашнюю работу делим между собой: я стираю, а Максим моет посуду… По очереди мы ходим в магазины. Да, у нас случаются ссоры. Но как без них? Не может же все быть всегда хорошо! Мы и так уже восемь лет вместе! – напомнила Примадонна. – Я, можно сказать, иду на рекорд постоянства».
> 
> Cкандал между Максимом и Аллой случился из-за того, что певица предложила юмористу оформить имя «Максим Галкин» на нее. Галкин достаточно твердо отказал Примадонне в правах на свое имя. Тогда, по сообщению из близкого окружения пары, Алла выдвинула ультиматум: «Или оформляешь права, или уходишь!» Галкин ушел и начал заниматься оформлением торговой марки «Максим Галкин» только на себя.
> 
> Пока юморист занимается документами, Примадонна завершила гастрольный тур «От апреля до апреля». Финальный и прощальный сольник Аллы Пугачевой должен был состояться в Польше. Но в последний момент звезда отменила концерт, и финальным стало выступление певицы в Болгарии. Алла Борисовна попрощалась с публикой и теперь собирается сосредоточиться на телевизионных проектах, своем радио и театральной сцене.
> 
> «За год Алла Борисовна дала 37 концертов в 34 городах в 13 странах мира, - рассказал биограф певицы, который сопровождал ее на гастролях, в интервью «Комсомольской правде». - В общей сложности за это время Алла Пугачева преодолела 62 000 километров. За тур она исполнила 888 песен, проведя в общей сложности на сцене 57 часов. Концерты увидели более 200 000 зрителей и несколько десятков миллионов телезрителей».





*===*

*13.04.2010*
*Кристина Орбакайте разводится с четвертым мужем*
*
Кристина Орбакайте, против воли ставшая самой скандальной певицей прошлого года, оказалась в эпицентре новых грандиозных разборок. Борьба с бывшим мужем Русланом Байсаровым за право воспитывать 11-летнего сына Дени уступила место разбирательством с нынешним супругом Михаилом Земцовым.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Как стало известно Life Showbiz, бизнесмен, который прожил  с дочкой Примадонны последние четыре с половиной года, подает на развод.
> 
> В «королевском» семействе ни для кого не секрет, что добытчицей в семье Орбакайте и Земцова с первого дня была Кристина: даже имея собственный бизнес в Америке, он зарабатывает в разы меньше певицы. По информации людей, которые пересекаются с Михаилом по бизнесу в Москве, его доход в месяц составляет не более 8-10 тысяч долларов в месяц - эти цифры не идут ни в какое сравнение с зарплатой Орбакайте, которая, продолжая оставаться одним из лидеров на эстраде, проводит на гастролях 287 дней в году.
> 
> - Много вопросов у Кристины с Михаилом возникло из-за того, что он настаивал на переезде в Америку. У него там бизнес, и он хотел, чтобы вся семья была постоянно с ним, ревновал Кристину, уговаривал увезти в Америку детей, - рассказывают члены семьи Пугачевой. - Разговоры об этом начались осенью. Они много раз ссорились и мирились по этому поводу.
> 
> Как стало известно Life Showbiz, в середине марта супруги приняли решение разъехаться по разным квартирам: Кристина осталась на Тверской, а Михаил две недели прожил у друзей в Подмосковье, в Одинцовском районе. За эти дни Земцов, видимо, понял, что совместные быт и бухгалтерия с Кристиной для него важнее свободы.
> 
> - Он приехал в их квартиру в два часа ночи, опять были разборки, которые слышал весь подъезд, - рассказывает близкий друг Орбакайте, посвященный в подробности ее личной жизни. - Они проговорили до утра на повышенных тонах. Решили расстаться. Получилось так, будто решение принял он, но решила там, как всегда, все Кристина.
> ...





*===*

*29.03.2010*
*Жанна Фриске готовится стать матерью*

*Красивая, сексуальная Жанна Фриске, оказывается, глубоко несчастна. Ей надоели бесконечные гастроли и выступления на сцене. Она мечтает о простом женском счастье: стать матерью, иметь рядом любимого мужчину. Ведь в свои 36 лет она до сих пор одинока.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> _— Я на сцене одна, а дома совсем другая, — признается «Тайнам звезд» певица. — Обычная. И так же, как все, хочу внимания и любви. Но шоу-бизнес и любовь несовместимы! 
> 
> Жанна хорошо знает, о чем говорит. Ее первый возлюбленный, бизнесмен Илья, бросил ее после первых трехмесячных гастролей с группой «Блестящие»... 
> 
> — Когда вернулась, сразу поняла: он стал чужим, — рассказывает Фриске. — В кафе он, отведя глаза в сторону, сказал: «Прости. Но я люблю другую. Тебя слишком долго не было». Я сидела просто оглушенная таким предательством... Не представляла, что может быть такая душевная боль! 
> 
> — Много лет после этого я не позволяла себе влюбляться, — признается Жанна. — Но потом встретила человека старше себя и... захотела замуж. Показалось: с этим мужчиной я была бы счастлива. Но... Он категорически не хотел детей! Я поняла — моей мечте о нормальной семье снова не суждено сбыться... Наверное, я пока не встретила своего единственного. Вот только материнский инстинкт с каждым годом все сильнее. И теперь я уже просто хочу ребенка, а будет он рожден в браке или нет — не имеет значения! Только тогда я стану счастливой! Ведь дети — смысл нашей жизни. А работа пусть останется хобби._

----------


## Vanya

*21.04.2010*

*Новый альбом Кайли Миноуг «Aphrodite» выйдет в середине лета*

Сингл *«**All The Lovers**»* увидит свет 28 июня и откроет новый студийный альбом Кайли *«**Aphrodite**»*, чей релиз состоится 5 июля. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Новый альбом Кайли полностью посвящен танцевальной музыке, с которой началась карьера певицы.

Продюсером альбома стал Стюарт Прайс. В качестве авторов песен, помимо самой Кайли, выступили Стюарт Прайс, Кэлвин Харрис, Джейк Ширз, Нерина Паллот и Тим Райс-Оксли из Keane.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Кайли заявила:* 


> «Новый сингл был одним из последних треков, записанных для альбома. И когда я его записывала, я уже знала, что песня *«*All The Lovers*»* должна стать первым синглом, потому что она прекрасно отражает эйфорию всего альбома. У меня самой от нее мурашки, и я очень хочу поскорее узнать, что люди думают по поводу новой песни».

----------


## Vanya

*21.04.2010*

*Кортни Лав решила сменить имя*
*
Вдова Курта Кобейна и лидер группы Hole  Кортни Лав решила отказаться от своего сценического псевдонима.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*В интервью журналу New Musical Express артистка заявила, что «Кортни Лав мертва».





			
				«Мы решили, что больше не любим ее. Она нравится нам на сцене, но в жизни она мне не нужна. Имя Кортни Лав меня угнетает»
			
		

, - сказала певица.

В будущем вдова Кобейна попросила называть себя Кортни Мишель (наст.имя певицы - Кортни Мишель Харрисон).*

----------


## Vanya

*21.04.2010*

*Пол МакКартни переиздаст свои сольные записи*

*Пол МакКартни объявил о скором переиздании всей своей сольной дискографии и альбомов группы Wings на независимом музыкальном лейбле Concord Music Group, сообщает Reuters.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Музыкант решил заново выпустить свои сольники после того, как у его бывшего лейбла, звукозаписывающей компании EMI, истек срок лицензирования его записей.

Как пишет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], объявление о переиздании совпало по времени с 40-летием первого сольного альбома артиста *«McCartney»*, которая вышла 17 апреля 1970 года и знаменовала собой официальный распад *The Beatles*.

Первым в череде переизданий станет альбом *МакКартни* и *Wings* *«Band On The Run»* 1973 года. Диск, дополненный специальными бонусными материалами, выйдет в августе 2010 года.

----------


## Vanya

*21.04.2010*

*Келли Кларксон названа лучшей вокалисткой в истории музыки*

*Влиятельный журнал Esquire назвал вокал американской певицы Келли Кларксон «лучшим в истории поп-музыки».* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Такие выводы сделала редакция журнала при составлении рейтинга «75 самых великих женщин».

А как считаете вы, достойна Келли такого звания?*

----------


## BiZ111

Келли обожаю, но такой титул не для неё. Очень наглое заявление. А как же Селин Дион? У.Хьюстон?

----------


## Vanya

а ещё есть Мадонна, Лара Фабиан. можно продолжать...

слышал пару песен и один клип. ни плохого ни хорошего сказать не могу. прослушал чисто ради ознакомления. не впечатлило

----------


## Irina

*Lady Gaga стала первой «миллиардершей» Интернета*

Lady Gaga стала первой исполнительницей, количество просмотров видео которой в Интернете превысило миллиард.
Как сообщает Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на CNN, миллиард просмотров Lady Gaga набрала по сумме просмотров трех ее клипов «Just Dance» (272 млн 941 тыс. 674 просмотров), «Poker Face» (374 млн 606 тыс. 128 просмотров) и&

----------


## Sanych

Последний явно Бэд Романс

----------


## Irina

Новость не совсем музыкальная, но всё же.

*Джексона отравили*

В США опубликован отчет о проведенном вскрытии тела короля поп-музыки Майкла Джексона. Как передает РБК, там говорится, что смерть звезды наступила в результате «острого отравления пропофолом». В этой связи прокуратура США официально предъявила обвинение личному врачу Джексона кардиологу Конраду Мюррею в непредумышленном убийстве певца.

Ранее обвиняемый заявлял, что вводил Джексону пропофол как средство от бессонницы. В то же время, по мнению специалистов, участвовавших в подготовке отчета, случаи использования пропофола в домашних условиях связаны исключительно с летальными исходами. На практике ранее не встречались случаи применения пропофола для борьбы с бессонницей.

Между тем, Конрад Мюррей был освобожден под залог $75 тыс долларов против $300 тыс., на которых настаивала прокуратура. Врач волен свободно перемещаться в США, но не покидать их территории. Паспорт у эскулапа изъят.

На прошлой неделе кардиолог, практикующий в Хьюстоне (штат Техас), прибыл в Лос-Анджелес с целью добровольно отдать себя в руки правосудия. Это позволило врачу избежать унизительной процедуры ареста и доставки в суд в наручниках.

Джексон нанял Мюррея в апреле прошлого года в качестве своего личного врача, который должен был везде сопровождать звезду и печься о ее здоровье. 25 июня 2009 года поп-король скончался из-за интоксикации мощным анестетиком — пропофолом.

Врач заявляет, что сделал Джексону инъекцию потому, что певец никак не мог заснуть. По словам кардиолога, сердце музыканта перестало биться в тот момент, когда он отлучился на несколько минут. Мюррей утверждает, что делал искусственное дыхание поп-идолу перед приездом скорой, но сыщики выяснили позже, что в течение 40 минут после смерти музыканта, доктор общался по телефону с тремя собеседниками, личность которых не раскрывается.

В июле в хьюстонской клинике Acres Homes, где работал кардиолог, был проведен обыск, а самого специалиста отстранили от должности. В конце ноября подозреваемый вернулся в Хьюстон и возобновил свою медицинскую практику, несмотря на угрозы. Руководство больницы настаивало, что Мюррей — отличный специалист и действительно помогает людям с больным сердцем.

----------


## Irina

*Скончался вокалист Black Sabbath Ронни Джеймс Дио*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 17 мая. В Лос-Анджелесе в возрасте 67 лет скончался известный рок-музыкант Ронни Джеймс Дио, сообщили жена и менеджер певца.

Его жена, находившаяся рядом с ним до конца, сказала его близким после кончины мужа: «Пожалуйста, помните, что он всех вас любит, и его музыка будет жить вечно», передает РБК.

Напомним, Ронни Джеймс Дио родился в 1942 г. Его музыкальная карьера началась в конце 1950-х годов. Был вокалистом Rainbow, позднее заменил Оззи Осборна в Black Sabbath. В последнее время участвовал в группе Heaven and Hell, объединившей участников Black Sabbath.

Осенью 2009 у Дио диагностирован рак желудка. Первый этап химиотерапии, который музыканту проводили в клинике города Хьюстон, прошел удачно. 12 марта 2010 года жена Дио Венди сообщила на официальном сайте, что уже завершены уже шесть этапов химиотерапии, и проведенные анализы показали улучшение. Появлявшиеся тогда слухи о смерти Дио его жена и менеджер опровергали.

----------


## Irina

*Lady Gaga завоевала пять премий World Music Awards*

Настоящий фурор на вручении премий World Music Awards произвела американка Леди Гага, которая в этом году получила целых пять престижных наград. На ежегодной церемонии, проходившей в этом году в Монте-Карло, вручают награды молодым и уже именитым музыкантам за вклад в развитие музыки.

Номинацию «Лучший дебют» Леди Гага получила в первую очередь. Организаторы премии заметили, что певица, о которой никто не знал ещё два года назад, теперь - на пике славы и популярности, поэтому эта премия принадлежит ей по праву. Следующими номинациями для Леди Гаги стали: «Лучший поп-рок артист» и «Самый рейтинговый артист Америки». Что касается альбомов и отдельных синглов, то и здесь удача была на стороне «эпатажной дивы», обладательницы двух премий Grammy Леди Гаги. Её песня под названием «Poker Face» стала лучшей в номинации «Лучший сингл года», а «The Fame» - стал лучшим альбомом года (его продажи уже к середине 2009 года достигли 2,3 миллионов копий). Вероятно это не первая и не последняя вершина, которую покорила певица Леди Гага, так, к примеру, её песня и клип «Bad Romance» был лидером по количеству просмотров на сайте YouTube.

World Music Awards также отметила американскую группу «Black Eyed Peas», которой вручила премию «Лучший артист в жанрах попа, R&B и хип-хопа». Группа U2 получила признание организаторов премии как лучшая рок-группа года. Звание «Лучший классический артист» получил Андреа Бочелли, а лучшим ди- джеем и продюсером стал Дэвид Гуетта.

Специальный приз получила грппа «The Scorpions», она была номинирована как «Рок-легенда». Приз за выдающийся вклад в искусство получила Американская актриса и певица Дженнифер Лопес также получила приз за выдающийся вклад в культуру и искусство.

----------


## Irina

*Это случилось: белорусская группа "3+2" вышла в финал 55-го международного конкурса песни "Евровидение-2010", который проходит в Осло, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.
*
Исполнители из 17 стран представили европейской телеаудитории песни на сцене крупнейшего в Северной Европе закрытого спортивно-концертного комплекса "Теленор Арена". За выступлениями конкурсантов следили 15 тысяч зрителей в зале, более 120 миллионов смотрели прямую трансляцию конкурса в разных уголках мира.

Триумфаторами сегодняшнего вечера кроме белорусов стали: Босния и Герцеговина, Молдова, Россия, Греция, Португалия, Сербия, Бельгия, Албания, Исландия.

Группа "3+2" исполнила песню "Butterflies", написанную для нее российским композитором Максом Фадеевым и польской поэтессой Малькой Чаплин. Аккомпанировал ребятам известный шведский музыкант и композитор Роберт Уэллс.

Какое количество баллов получила группа из Беларуси, пока неизвестно, поскольку результаты голосования открываются лишь после окончания "Евровидения". Тем не менее выход в финал артистов из Беларуси - высокий для страны результат, поскольку подобное в истории ее участия было всего лишь однажды. Лавры в 2007 году достались Дмитрию Колдуну, выступавшему под сценическим именем Колдун. На шоу в Хельсинки певец исполнил песню Филиппа Киркорова "Work your magic", которая принесла ему шестое место в финале.

Беларусь участвует в "Евровидении" с 2004 года. Первопроходцами стали дуэт "Александра и Константин", исполнившие композицию "My Galileo". Им досталось лишь 19-е место в полуфинале. В 2005 году европейскую публику пыталась обаять Анжелика Агурбаш, опираясь на поддержку Филиппа Киркорова. Она представила песню "Love Me Tonight" и шоу с трансформирующимся платьем. Однако трансформации зрителей не "зацепили", у артистки оказался 13-й результат, она не вышла в финальную часть музыкального состязания.

В 2006-м, рассчитывая лишь на свои силы, за успех боролась Полина Смолова. Ее песня "Мама" заняла в полуфинале только 22-ю позицию.

Самым результативным стало выступление в 2007 году Дмитрия Колдуна, оказавшегося на 6-м месте в финале со своим хитом "Work Your Magic". Повторить результат Димы попытался в 2008 году Руслан Алехно с песней "Hasta la Vista". Однако артист не смог подняться выше 17-й строчки в полуфинале. Попытка в 2009 году Петра Елфимова покорить Европу искренностью, к сожалению, не была оценена. Его композиция "Eyes That Never Lie" заняла 13-е место в полуфинале, что в итоге составило 32-ю позицию Беларуси из 42 возможных.

Теперь группа "3+2" будет выступать в финале конкурса "Евровидение-2010". У артистов совсем немного времени на передышку: 27 мая определятся еще 10 финалистов из числа конкурсантов второго полуфинала. Затем 28 мая начнутся репетиции финала, интрига которого разрешится в ночь с 29 на 30 мая.

----------


## Irina

*Александр Рыбак заявил, что он гей*

ОСЛО, 26 мая. Победитель «Евровидения-2009» Александр Рыбак, ставший мировой звездой благодаря скрипично-вокальной композиции «Fairytale», сделал сенсационное заявление на вечеринке в честь очередного конкурса европейских исполнителей в Норвегии. Певец признался, что придерживается нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации, сообщает РБК.

Эту же информацию Александр подтвердил на своей личной странице в социальной сети Facebook. Тем не менее на той же странице сообщается, что с действующим победителем «Евровидения» на вечеринке в Осло втретилась модель Playboy Алекса Павлова, которая в прошлом году заигрывала с певцом в Москве.

Не исключено, что Рыбак мог объявить о своей нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации, чтобы привлечь дополнительное внимание к конкурсу «Евровидение», который давно считается излюбленным местом встречи представителей секс-меньшинств.

В то же время можно предположить, что таким нетривиальным способом певец попытался избавиться от досаждающих ему поклонниц.

----------


## Sanych

> Это случилось: белорусская группа "3+2" вышла в финал 55-го международного конкурса песни "Евровидение-2010", который проходит в Осло, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.


Сам удивляюсь 





> Александр Рыбак заявил, что он гей


А в этом мы с первых дней не сомневались.

----------


## Vanya

> Сам удивляюсь


дык а что тут... на фоне многих других оч даже ничего так спели 




> Александр Рыбак заявил, что он гей


вот она. закрутилась долбаная машина шоу-бизнеса..или как это называется я хз .долбаное евровидение долбаные звёзды ))) бедняги, что им только не приходилось говорить

----------


## Vanya

*29 мая любители рока собрались на фестивале "Поляна" в Силичах. Первыми на сцену вышли группы "Unia" и "Пару рублей", но настоящее действие развернулось лишь когда зрители смогли глотнуть энергии от хедлайнеров фестиваля - групп "Рубль" во главе с Сергеем Шнуровым и "Ляпис Трубецкой". Своим эпатажным поведением во время выступления отличись "Ляписы" и устоять спокойно на месте уже никто не смог.*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]










> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





кто был? понравилось?

----------


## Sanych

*Бывший вокалист Led Zeppelin готовит новый альбом*

Фронтмен легендарной британской рок-группы Led Zeppelin Роберт План (Robert Plant) собирается выпустить новый сольный альбом. Пластинка получила название «Band of Joy» и будет содержать много каверов.
Новый альбом Плант записал в Нэшвилле. Помогал ему именитый кантри-музыкант Бадди Миллер, сообщает портал Gigwise.

«Бадди стал неотъемлемой частью этого альбома, вы можете услышать его стиль в музыке, — пишет экс-лидер Led Zeppelin на своём официальном сайте. — Бадди привнёс в альбом много возвратов к рокабилли середины пятидесятых, а ещё к кантри, соулу и ритм-энд-блюзу».

Диск «Band of Joy» назван так в честь группы, в которой играли Роберт Плант и барабанщик Led Zeppelin Джон Бонэм в шестидесятые годы. Плант также использует это название для своей нынешней тур-группы.
Альбом открывает кавер на Los Lobos «Angel Dance», а также содержит перепевки песен Low — «Silver Rider» и «Monkey» — и классику соула шестидесятых The Kelly Brothers «Falling In Love Again».

Премьера пластинки «Band of Joy» намечена на 13 сентября. Свой прошлый сольник «Raising Sand» Роберт Плант записал вместе с Элисон Краусс и выпустил в 2007 году. Релиз разошёлся по миру тиражом более трёх миллионов экземпляров, получил лестные отзывы критиков и публики и был отмечен престижной премией «Грэмми».

----------


## Sanych

*Стинг приедет в Минск с Королевским оркестром*

Знаменитый британский музыкант Стинг (Sting) посетит белорусскую столицу с программой «Symphonicities», подготовленной совместно с британским Королевским филармоническим оркестром.

18 сентября в «Минск-Арене» пройдёт единственный на постсоветском пространстве концерт Стинга совместно с британским Королевским филармоническим оркестром. На вчерашней пресс-конференции представители организаторов концерта, ГЗУ «Белгосцирк» и allstars.by, рассказали о мероприятии и ответили на вопросы представителей прессы.

Концерт будет партерным, без танцпола, и его смогут посетить около 13 тысяч человек. Стоимость билетов, которые поступят в продажу уже 15 июня, будет начинаться от 120 000 рублей. В Минск приедут 50 музыкантов оркестра и несколько десятков человек обслуживающего персонала, которые обеспечат максимально качественный звук в «Минск-Арене».
Программа «Symphonicity» включает все знаменитые хиты Стинга и группа The Police, специально аранжированными и записанными с британским Королевским филармоническим оркестром. Релиз альбома запланирован на 13 июля. А первый сингл новой пластинки, хит 1981 года, «Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic» уже доступен в цифровом варианте.

Старт тура с программой «Symphonicity» был дан 2 июня в Ванкувере. Билеты на 40 концертов в Северной Америке уже полностью раскуплены. Европейская часть тура начнётся 3 сентября концертом в Осло. Минск станет пятой площадкой в Европе, принимающей Стинга и Королевский филармонический оркестр.
18 сентября, «Минск-Арена» (пр. Победителей, 111), начало в 20:00. Цена билетов: от 120 000. Справки по телефонам: +375 29 6501133, +375 29 7631111 и на сайте allstars.by.

----------


## Sanych

*Земфира выложила альбомы в сеть и едет с концертом в Минск*

Певица Земфира выложила свои альбомы для бесплатного скачивания на официальном сайте - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Из пяти студийных альбомов в свободном доступе теперь можно найти четыре — «Земфира», «Прости меня моя любовь», «Четырнадцать недель тишины» и «Спасибо». Также теперь можно бесплатно скачать Live.2006, Live2.2009, сингл «До свидания» и фильм Ренаты Литвиновой «Зеленый театр в Земфире». Недостает пока только двух пластинок — «Вендетта» и сборника бисайдов Z-Sides, попавшего в Интернет год назад и так и не появившегося на материальном носителе.
Кроме того, на официальном сайте Земфиры, который долгое время не обновлялся, появилось долгожданное объявление от имени самой певицы, где она сообщает о своих ближайших планах.
В частности, в обращении артистки говорится, что ее «отпуск закончился», и к 1 сентября она готовится выпустить релиз переизданий трех первых пластинок.
К этому событию Земфира планирует приурочить мини-тур по городам России и ближайшего зарубежья:

03.09 — Санкт-Петербург
07.09 — Екатеринбург
09.09 — Минск
11.09 — Киев
17.09 — Москва

«Да, это будут песни первых трех альбомов, да, в новом виде. Подробности последуют», — пишет Земфира.
Также она сообщила, что сейчас работает над музыкальным оформлением фильма Ренаты Литвиновой «Последняя сказка Риты» и начала записывать новый альбом.

----------


## Sanych

*«Сотворение мира» пройдет без Пола Маккартни*

Фестиваль «Сотворение мира», с первого года своего существования ставший одним из центральных событий европейской музыкальной сцены, в третий раз пройдет 26 июня в Казани, как всегда, под стенами древнего Казанского Кремля и под патронатом мэра Казани Ильсура Метшина, который является председателем оргкомитета форума.

Несущий в себе призыв к толерантности, к творческому созиданию людей различных национальностей, рас, вероисповеданий и культур, фестиваль «Сотворение мира» уже представлял на своей сцене таких мировых звезд, как знаменитый клавишник Кейт Эмерсон, музыканты легендарной прог-роковой группы King Crimson, группы «Аквариум», «Машина времени», «ДДТ». И являл миру такие уникальные дуэты, как Патти Смит плюс Земфира, Ману Чао плюс Олег Скрипка («Вопли Вiдоплясова») и др.

В этом году ожидалось выступление мегазвезды мировой популярной музыки – самого сэра Пола Маккартни. Но - увы! Генеральный продюсер фестиваля Сергей Миров начал пресс-конференцию в ИТАР-ТАССе с официального заявления: «Пол Маккартни не приедет». И дело даже не в финансовых причинах, хотя кризис внес свою печальную лепту – гастрольный график экс-битла не совпал с днем проведения музыкального форума в столице Татарстана.

Таким образом, в хэдлайнерах на этот раз оказалась «тяжелая артиллерия» из стана «русского рока»: «Чайф», «Сплин», украинцы «Океан Эльзи», молдоване Zdob Si Zdub - что если не притупило оригинальность фестиваля, но по крайней мере создало нехорошую ассоциацию с другими опен-эйрами «русского рока», в первую очередь с «Нашествием». Однако и тут у «Сотворения мира» будет, безусловно, своя изюминка. Интригующим номером отечественного блока станет выступление новой группы Глеба Самойлова Matrixx, успевшего едва попрощаться с отходящей в небытие «Агатой Кристи». Планировался также эксклюзивный дуэт Глеба Самойлова с мэтром минимализма Майклом Найманом, но последний, увы, по причине серьезной болезни приехать не сможет. Очень ожидаемым моментом станет также выступление прародителей «уральского рока» - группы «Трек» с первой солисткой Настей Полевой, уже давно ведущей сольную музыкальную деятельность.

Специальными гостями фестиваля станут: группа Dissidenten (Германия-Марокко), коллектив "Farafina" из африканского государства Буркина Фасо (арт-директор фестиваля Александр Чепарухин анонсировал их как лучших перкуссионистов мира), молодая и невероятно перспективная американская группа «Run Run Run", которую посоветовал, кстати, Илья Лагутенко, а также знаменитый серб Борис Ковач, каждый свой концерт превращающий в замысловатые арт-действа. Кроме того, пожалует в Казань и звезда латиноамериканской альтернативной сцены – группа Molotov (Мексика). Последняя, кстати, везет с собой несколько местных телеканалов и ряд ведущих мексиканских журналистов. Благодаря такой мощной делегации, как предполагается, фестиваль «Сотворение мира» увидят в Латинской Америке около 15-20 миллионов зрителей.

У нас же пока внимание СМИ к замечательному со всех смыслах фестивалю заметно скромнее, на что посетовал на пресс-конференции Президент фестиваля Андрей Макаревич. «У нас только если на мероприятии появится наш премьер и кто-нибудь спросит у него про «Марш несогласных» - тогда все будут писать об этом еще две недели», - заметил он. – Но я как раз по старинке считаю, что сам фестиваль – это сам по себе достойный повод, очень важно».

Убедиться в этом смогут все, кто окажется 26 июня в Казани. Вход на фестиваль бесплатный. Музыкальный марафон начнется в 13.00 и завершится, как планируют организаторы, в 22.30 – праздничным салютом и выходом на сцену, по традиции, всех участников фестиваля.

----------


## Sanych

*Сергея Трофимова обокрали*

Золотого нательного креста, украшенного рубинами и бриллиантами, лишился на днях известный певец, исполнитель шансона Сергей Трофимов, известный под псевдонимом Трофим.

Массивное золотое украшение пропало из загородного дома 43-летнего автора и исполнителя в поселке Ямонтово Ленинского района Подмосковья.

Как сообщила “МК” мама певца Галина Федоровна, кража произошла, когда усталый Сергей, вернувшись с концерта, решил попариться в бане. Перед тем как отправиться в парилку, мужчина снял крест, оставив его в предбаннике, а вернувшись из бани, попросту забыл надеть украшение.

Родные и близкие Трофима считают, что крест могли взять сборщики мебели, которые трудились на первом этаже загородного дома как раз в тот момент, когда мужчина парился в бане.

Пропавший крест вместе с почти таким же украшением для жены певец купил около двух лет назад в Иерусалиме во время поездки на Святую землю и освятил его в храме Гроба Господня. Мама певца говорит, что по сравнению с изящным украшением Анастасии крест сына выглядел слишком массивно и грубо и именно внешний вид украшения мог привлечь внимание воришек.

----------


## Sanych

*Группа «ДДТ» разоблачила фальшивые блоги Юрия Шевчука*

«ДДТ» разместила на своем сайте официальное обращение о фальшивых блогах коллектива и ее лидера в интернете.

«Обращаем внимание на появившиеся в последнее время на различных ресурсах, включая Livejournal, фальшивые блоги и дневники, в которых записи и заявления делаются якобы от лица лидера «ДДТ» Юрия Шевчука. Внимание! Юрий Шевчук не имеет к таким блогам никакого отношения: им самим, а также по его просьбе, не открыто и не поддерживается ни одного аккаунта в социальных сетях, сервисах онлайн-дневников, фотогалерей и т.д. Все официальные заявления Юрия Шевчука публикуются только в полноценных средствах массовой информации, либо на сайте ddt.ru».

И в качестве постскриптума оговаривается: «Блог на «Эхе» - настоящий».

----------


## Sanych

*Новый клип Леди ГаГа бьет рекорды и шокирует публику*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Леди Гага презентовала на YouTube новый клип на песню «Alejandro». На этот раз эпатажная певица переплюнула саму себя: новое видео, которое длится почти девять минут, вызвало неоднозначную реакцию даже среди фанатов поп-дивы. Разброс мнений зрителей, высказанных на форумах в первый день, велик — от «шедевр!» до «полная ерунда». 

В клипе ГаГа предстает в самых разнообразных эпатажных образах — монахиней, порно-звездой, вооруженной до бюстгальтера милитари, пишет «Московский комсомолец». Поклонники увидели, как переодетая в монашку Леди ГаГа глотает четки, пытается заняться любовью с геем и предстает на кресте в разных позах.

Сама певица определяет жанр видео как гомоэротику: «Я сохну от любви к геям, но они не хотят, чтобы я была с ними». 

Американская пресса на всякий случай предупредила читателей, что в новом клипе есть неоднозначные сцены, в том числе, способные покоробить религиозных католиков. Большинство критиков сразу отметили бросающееся в глаза сходство новой работы ГаГи с известными клипами Мадонны — в частности, «Like a prayer», в свое время вызвавшего трения с религиозным сообществом. И не случайно: режиссером скандального клипа выступил известный любитель гомосексуальной эротики Стивен Кляйн, ранее снявший множество клипов для Мадонны.

Новое видео эпатажной певицы не одобрили даже коллеги по цеху. Так, Кэти Перри написала в своем блоге, что богохульничать в клипе, подобно тому, как это делает Леди ГаГа, «так же дешево, как шутить на тему метеоризма». 

Тем не менее, в апреле этого года видеоклипы Леди ГаГи на YouTube и Vevo в общей сложности собрали 1 млрд. просмотров, что стало абсолютным мировым рекордом. В том же месяце журнал Time включил ее в число ста самых влиятельных людей года

*Справка:*  Стефани Джоанн Анджелина Джерманотта (сценический псевдоним Lady GaGa) родилась 28 марта 1986 года в Нью-Йорке, сообщает РИА Новости. С раннего детства увлеклась музыкой, самостоятельно научилась играть на фортепиано. Слушала Майкла Джексона, группы Rolling Stones и The Beatles. 

Певица привыкла шокировать публику неожиданными эпатажными образами, за что ее часто называют самой экстравагантной на сегодняшней мировой поп-сцене певицей. Отдельное спасибо за это следует сказать покойному дизайнеру Александру МакКуину — именно он «вылепил» образ Леди ГаГи. 

Леди Гага не замужем. В 2009 году ходили слухи, что она собирается выйти замуж за рэп-исполнителя Кэни Веста, однако они не подтвердились. А в апреле 2010 года Леди Гага заявила, что плохо относится к внебрачным отношениям, и даже дала обет безбрачия.

----------


## BiZ111

Голос у Гаги хороший, слышал её живое выступление за фортепиано 

А вот образы мне как-то не нравятся. Я больше люблю простоту.

----------


## Sanych

*Альбом Depeche Mode превратят в мюзикл*

Композиции группы Depeche Mode лягут в основу мюзикла, автором которого выступит писатель Эдриан Баркл, сообщает New Musical Express. Постановка будет называться «Playing the Angel» — так же, как и одиннадцатый студийный альбом Depeche Mode, вышедший в 2005 году.

По словам автора проекта мюзикла, спектакль будет создан в отличной от традиционных принципов манере. «Постановка будет существенно отличаться от мюзиклов по произведениям групп ABBA или Queen. Иными словами, это будет печальная история», — пояснил Баркл.

Писатель рассказал, что «Playing the Angel» будет рассказывать историю взросления двух мальчиков, которые «выросли, полюбили и узнали жизнь». «Я бы не стал звать свою бабушку на премьеру этого мюзикла», — описал концепцию постановки Баркл.
Ожидается, что премьера «Playing the Angel» состоится в 2011 году на Мальте. Позднее постановку можно будет увидеть на фестивале искусства в Эдинбурге.
Участники Depeche Mode не прокомментировали решение мальтийского автора поставить мюзикл на основе композиций группы.

----------


## Sanych

*Альбомы Джона Леннона переиздадут к его 70-летию*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Восемь сольных альбомов Джона Леннона (John Lennon) будут переизданы к 9 октября 2010 года, когда исполнится 70 лет со дня рождения экс-битла. Как сообщается на официальном сайте музыканта, к юбилею вдова Леннона Йоко Оно осуществила цифровой ремастеринг его записей в сотрудничестве со звукорежиссёрами студий Abbey Road в Лондоне и Avatar Studios в Нью-Йорке. 

Всего переработке подверглась 121 композиция.

Для переиздания были отобраны следующие альбомы: «John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band» (1970), «Imagine» (1971), «Some Time In New York City» (1972), «Mind Games» (1973), «Walls and Bridges» (1974), «Rock ‘n’ Roll» (1975), «Double Fantasy» (1980), «Milk and Honey» (1984). Последний прижизненный альбом Леннона, «Double Fantasy», будет выпущен в специальной двухдисковой версии, включающей как оригинальное сведение, так и микс без некоторых инструментальных партий, позволяющий, по словам Оно, лучше услышать и оценить вокал ее мужа.

Помимо этого будет выпущен новый сборник лучших сольных хитов участника The Beatles под названием «Power To The People: The Hits», включающий 15 треков. Также выйдет четырехдисковое тематическое издание «Gimme Some Truth». Первый из его дисков, «Roots», будет посвящён рок-н-ролльным корням Джона Леннона, на втором «Working Class Hero» будут представлены его политические песни, третий диск «Woman» отдан под любовные баллады, а четвёртый — «Borrowed Time» — посвящён песням о жизни.

Наконец, к юбилею Леннона будет издан подарочный бокс-сет «The John Lennon Signature Box» из 11 CD, включающий восемь переизданных альбомов, диск ранее не издававшихся раритетов и сборник синглов, не входивших в альбомы. Все переиздания будут доступны и в цифровом формате.
К 70-летнему юбилею Джона Леннона запланировано множество других мероприятий. В частности, на родине музыканта в Ливерпуле пройдёт обширный двухмесячный фестиваль.

Джон Леннон был застрелен 8 декабря 1980 года в Нью-Йорке в возрасте 40 лет умалишённым поклонником Марком Чэпменом, ныне отбывающим за своё преступление пожизненное заключение.

----------


## Sanych

*Земфира начала продажи билетов на свой тур*

Стартует серия концертов Земфиры, приуроченных к переизданию первых трех пластинок – «Земфира», «Прости меня моя любовь», «Четырнадцать недель тишины».

Повторный релиз альбомов обусловлен отсутствием легальных копий в магазинах. Выпущенные в период с 1999 по 2003 гг. номерные пластинки разошлись общим тиражом более 3 млн экземпляров. Сама Земфира думала о переиздании последние три года, однако, работа над новыми альбомами и концертными программами не позволяла заняться этим вопросом.

Программа концертов в Санкт-Петербурге, Екатеринбурге, Киеве, Минске и Москве будет камерной и адресованной наиболее соскучившимся поклонникам Земфиры. Вот что говорит сама Земфира о туре: «…мы придумаем новые прочтения песен, иначе скучно, но хочется начать новый творческий этап, двигаясь от малого к большому. Поэтому программа камерная…»

----------


## Sanych

*Героев песен Бориса Гребенщикова оживят*

Лидер «Аквариума» согласился отдать свои творения в новый проект. Новый проект называется «Музыка серебряных спиц». И строго говоря, назвать это только мюзиклом, рок-оперой или шоу нельзя. В нем будет всего понемножку.

- Мы хотим оживить невероятных персонажей песен «Аквариума», - объясняет режиссер проекта Виктор Крамер. – Свяжем их в захватывающую театральную интригу, где будет немало драматических событий, сюжетных поворотов и ярких образов. Мы попытаемся сыграть эту музыку не по нотам, а по ролям. Аналогов проекту в нашей стране пока нет. А в качестве западных примеров можно назвать рок-оперу «Tommy» на музыку группы «TheWho», грандиозное шоу «TheWall» по альбому «PinkFloyd», театральную фантазию «WeWillRockyou» по шлягерам «Queen», фантастическое представление «Love» Цирка Дю Солей по мелодиям «TheBeatles».

----------


## Sanych

*«СерьГа» выпустит альбом одновременно с DVD «Кто я?»*


Сергей Галанин хочет выпустить новый альбом группы «СерьГа» одновременно с DVD «Кто я?» - в этом фильме Клима Шипенко музыкант сыграл одну из ролей, а его песня «Ангел» вошла в саундтрек картины.

Фильм был представлен в рамках фестиваля «Кинотавр». В принципе, все композиции альбома уже написаны и играются на концертах, но времени качественно записать и свести их пока не было, сообщает Intermedia. Отдельно стоит отметить, что песню «Стая» с нового альбома Сергей исполняет совместно с группой «Би-2».

----------


## Vanya

*Blondie анонсировали первый студийник за семь лет*

Знаменитая диско-панк группа из Нью-Йорка Blondie почти готова к выпуску нового диска и даже объявила кое-какие детали.

Команда под предводительством яркой вокалистки Дэбби Харри заканчивают работу над девятым альбомом, который будет называться «Panic of Girls». Это первый релиз Blondie за семь лет.

«Мы старались сделать процесс записи максимально органичным», — комментирует барабанщик Клем Берк в интервью изданию Billboard. По словам музыканта, новые песни Blondie получили большую поддержку на концертах.

Западные ресурсы пишут, что «Panic of Girls» выйдет в 2011 году, и это правда, но лишь отчасти — в конце зимы новый альбом Blondie будет издан в Британии и США, а вот Австралия и Новая Зеландия смогут услышать его уже в ноябре-декабре 2010.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Группа Blondie была безумно популярна в конце семидесятых — начале восьмидесятых годов. Музыканты совмещали new wave, power pop, post-punk и disco.

В 1982 году команда ушла в бессрочный отпуск. Фронтвумен Дэбби Харри занялась сольной карьерой и за 15 лет выпустила пять пластинок. В 1997 году Blondie воссоединились, чтобы гастролировать и записывать альбомы.

Последний на сегодняшний день студийник Blondie «The Curse of Blondie» вышел в 2003 году на лейблах Epic и Sanctuary.

----------


## Vanya

*Итальянский священник стал диджеем*

Священник из Италии Роберто Фишер избрал неординарный способ нести людям слово Божье. Проповедник переквалифицировался в диджея, пишет Associated Press.

Фишер устраивает пляжные вечеринки и проводит религиозные поученья прямо во время своих dj-сетов.

«У меня для вас послание прямо с небес: без Иисуса нет будущего, без Иисуса нет любви, нет радости», — вещает он, перекрикивая свою диско-музыку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На вечеринки Роберто Фишера приходит паства самых разных возрастов — от семи до семидесяти семи лет. В сетлистах священника смешаны треки итальянских и мировых поп звезд: Jovanotti «Baciami Ancora», Britney Spears «123».

«Я совмещаю то, что вы привыкли слушать в ночных клубах, с религиозной музыкой, — рассказал дон Роберто в интервью AFP. — Молодые люди больше всего любят музыку. Через музыку Иисус проникает в их сердца»

Роберто Фишер стал священником в 23 года, а до этого работал массовиком-затейником в морских круизах.

Свои музыкальные проповеди Фишер проводит с начала июня. Постоянное мество действия — курорт Сан-Пьетро в местечке Аренцано на северо-западном побережье Италии.

Священник Фишер — не первый деятель, совмещающий популярную музыку с проповедями. К примеру, в последнее время популярным среди неформалов в Санкт-Петербурге стал персонаж MC Покайся — рэпер, который читаейт хип-хоп проповеди на улицах и в клубах.

----------


## Sanych

*Легендарная ирландская групп U2 дает в среду первый и единственный концерт в России. Музыканты выступят в «Лужниках».*

Этот день многие меломаны называют «исторической датой в музыкальной жизни города» - Москва впервые встречает U2, а ирландские музыканты впервые видят российскую столицу. Они даже приехали сюда за три дня до концерта, чтобы посмотреть все достопримечательности и походить по столичным магазинам. К поездке артисты подошли тщательно – они интересовались погодой, едой, музыкой и даже местной модой. Организаторы говорят, что U2 – это самые сложные музыканты, с которыми им приходилось работать. Впрочем, вероятно, оно того стоит: шоу в поддержку нового альбома обещает быть одним из самых зрелищных. Главной его особенностью станет уникальная сцена – архитектор Марк Фишер называет свое творение «когтем», солисту группы Боно она напоминает «летающую тарелку» - круглая, диаметром в 25 метров, сцена состоит из центрального круга и периферического кольца, между которыми проходят мосты. Лидер U2 уже отметил, что горд выступать в Москве (цитата) «Вы же, парни, всю Европу спасли. Мне всегда нравилась отвага русских людей». 
Начало концерта в 19:30.

----------


## Irina

*Дуэта Дантес & Олейник уже не существует*

Продюсеры дуэта Дантес & Олейник захотели поменять название группы. Группа будет теперь называться «ДИО. ФИЛЬМЫ ». Участники Владимир Дантес и Вадим Олейник – не давали никаких комментариев по поводу этой информации. Кстати, с новым названием дуэта уже начали выходить музыкальные сборники.

Что послужило мотивом к таким изменениям, пока неизвестно. Вероятнее всего, продюсеры решили переименовать группу к началу их промо в России.

----------


## Sanych

Первый раз слышу такое название.

----------


## Irina

Песня и клип на неё у них одна есть довольно известная Оля называется.

----------


## Sanych

Гарика сукачева знаю "Ольга". А это , нет

----------


## Irina

Поищи, ничего такая песенка

----------


## Sanych

Не.а.  Не хочу. Хватило фоток в поисковике.

----------


## Sanych

*Придумай обложку для альбома Оззи и прокатись с ним в лимузине по Москве*

Первый Альтернативный Телеканал, Sony Music и SAV Entertainment предоставляют уникальную возможность поклонникам Оззи Осборна (Ozzy Osbourne) встретиться со своим кумиром. Всем, кто умеет креативить, предлагается придумать свой вариант обложки нового альбома Оззи «Scream» и прислать его на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] до 6 сентября. Рок-музыкант сам выберет пятерых счастливчиков, прокатит их в своём чёрном лимузине и подарит футболки и диски.

На сайте Первого Альтернативного началась супер-акция «Разогрей Оззи!». Всем поклонникам российского рока предлагается проголосовать за любимую группу на a1tv.ru. Музыкальный материал трёх групп, получивших наибольшее количество голосов, будет отправлен Оззи Осборну. Именно он выберет самых достойных музыкантов для разогрева зала перед своим выступлением в московском Дворце Спорта «Мегаспорт» 13 сентября.

----------


## Sanych

*«Чайф» и Митяев спели песни «Ариэля» и «Резинового дедушки»*

4 сентября выходит двойной диск-трибьют «Легенды челябинской музыки», посвященный творчеству двух известных южноуральских коллективов – «Ариэль» и «Резиновый дедушка». В трибьюте приняли участие «Чайф», «Томас», Олег Митяев и другие музыканты.

«Ариэль» гремел на весь Союз в конце 60-х и в 70-е годы прошлого столетия. «Резиновый дедушка» заработал в родном городе статус культовой группы в конце 80-х – начале 90-х. Решено было объединить песни обеих команд в общий диск-трибьют под названием «Легенды челябинской музыки».

«Главная идея трибьюта «Ариэля» и «Резинового дедушки» заключается в том, чтобы зафиксировать связь поколений музыкантов, предельно четко обозначить местную музыкальную традицию, – говорит продюсер «Легенд…», директор по спецпроектам 74.ru Роман Грибанов. – Кому, как не представителям СМИ, знать, как изменчиво информационное поле, как стремительно меняются события: сегодня ты собираешь полные залы, послезавтра о тебе уже не помнят. А нужно, чтобы помнили! И не только коллеги по музыкальному цеху, но и простые слушатели».

И музыкальный мир Челябинска забурлил. Участвовать в исторической записи были готовы все: рок-н-ролльщики и джазмены, исполнители оперных арий и рэпа, металлисты и мастера классической музыки, барды и панки. Творчество «Ариэля» и «Резинового дедушки» оказалось близко и понятно всем возрастам: самой юной участнице сборника – 16 лет, самому пожилому – 63.

Не остались в стороне и «московские челябинцы» – Олег Митяев записал одну из самых известных песен «Ариэля». А наши «звездные» соседи из Свердловска – «Чайф» подарили трибьюту песню «Резинового дедушки» «Делай больше денег», которую они записали в прошлом году и сейчас активно исполняют на своих концертах.

«На песнях «Ариэля» – «Зимы и весны», «В старом замке королевском» – я в детстве учился играть на гитаре, – рассказывает Олег Митяев. – Поэтому, когда представители 74.ru предложили мне участвовать в проекте трибьюта, я ощутил огромную ответственность. Посоветовался с лидером «Ариэля» Стасом Геппом и выбрал одну из самых известных их песен – «Старая пластинка». Сейчас Леонид Марголин готовит аранжировку, и к середине июля мы эту вещь запишем в Москве и передадим в Челябинск для издания на диске».

«Всегда с восторгом относился к песням Юры Богатенкова, – говорит лидер группы «Чайф» Владимир Шахрин. – «Резиновый дедушка» – это абсолютно узнаваемая авторская манера, точный слог и ясность мысли плюс отменная самоирония и потрясающая музыкальность. А еще ваш земляк Богатенков – человек прекрасный, что делает Юру исключительной личностью! Как говорил Маугли: ''Мы с тобой одной крови''».

По замыслу продюсеров, песни на трибьюте должны максимально отличаться от оригинала. Поэтому хиты «Уходишь ты» и «Шепот в прихожей» сделаны с женским вокалом (исполняют герлз-бэнд «Дежавю» и «Вельвет»). «Ариэлевская» «Волки гонят оленя» и богатенковская «Девочка из обкомовского дома» переведены на английский язык (кавер-версии представят «Джаз-Отель» и The Wheels). Ставшая благодаря «Ариэлю» суперпопопулярной в 70-х «Порушка-Пораня», с помощью группы «Система» и МС Кора превратилась в рэп-металл. А «Тишина» и «Белая лошадь» вообще стали инструментальными композициями, над ними работают Владимир Хомяков и Адик Абдурахманов.

Кроме 20 аудиодорожек, в альбоме будут два видеоклипа – на песни «Ариэля» «Заповедные места» и Юрия Богатенкова «По цехам». Вокальные партии в них пропоют полтора десятка челябинских музыкантов: Юрий Князев, Игорь Каюмов, Гарри Ананасов, Антон Лапин и другие. За барабаны сядет первый вице-губернатор Олег Грачев, а соло на саксофоне возьмет на себя Виктор Чернобровин. На съемки клипа приехал лидер «Томаса» Александр (Самуил) Самойленко.

----------


## Irina

*Lady Gaga забрала 8 наград MTV*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 13 сентября. Американская поп-певица Lady Gaga завоевала восемь наград на церемонии MTV Video Music Awards 2010. Как передает Lenta.Ru, ей, в частности, присудили премию в главной номинации под названием «Лучшее видео года» за клип «Bad Romance». Об этом сообщается на официальном сайте MTV VMA 2010.

Помимо этого Lady Gaga получила награды в номинациях «Лучшее поп-видео года», «Лучшее видео исполнительницы», «Лучшее сотрудничество», «Лучшее танцевальное видео», «Лучшая хореография», «Лучшая режиссура» и «Лучший монтаж».

На соискание премии были выдвинуты два клипа исполнительницы: «Bad Romance» и «Telephone». При этом видео Леди Гаги были представлены в 13 номинациях, что является рекордом премии MTV Video Music Awards.

Статуэтку за лучшее видео года среди мужчин завоевал знаменитый белый рэппер Эминем. Как передает ИТАР-ТАСС , он в дуэте с певицей Рианной открыл церемонию награждения, однако вынужден был пропустить момент получения собственной награды. Эминем срочно покинул Лос-Анджелес, чтобы успеть на концерт в Нью-Йорке и не разочаровать своих поклонников.

Лучшим новым артистом был признан канадский поп-певец Джастин Бибер. В номинации «Лучшее рок-видео» победила группа 30 Seconds to Mars, лидером которой является актер Джаред Лето.

Лучшее рок-видео в этом году сняла группа Kings Of Queen.

27-я по счету раздача наград MTV Video Music Awards проходила в спортивно-развлекательном комплексе в центре Лос-Анджелеса. В большинстве номинаций победителя определяют по количеству голосов, отданных зрителями телеканала.

----------


## Sanych

*Стинг накормил бомжей*

В Москву английский музыкант нагрянул негаданно — в Первопрестольной его ждали только в среду утром. А он, отыграв концерт в Петербурге, решил изменить свои планы и скорым поездом “Сапсан” рванул в российскую столицу. Как сам признался, очень уж по московским ресторанам соскучился.

В номере люкс гостиницы “Ритц-Карлтон”, в котором по традиции останавливаются все приезжие знаменитости, специально для Стинга установили очень длинную софу, 2,5-метровый банкетный стол с белой льняной скатертью, а в ванной положили 12 свежевыстиранных черных банных полотенец и столько же черных полотенец для рук. Также музыкант предупредил, что номер должен быть чистым, без посторонних запахов, запирающимся и иметь работающие и автономно функционирующие системы обогрева и кондиционирования.

В райдере певец указал обязательное наличие в своей комнате одного кофейного столика, двух напольных светильников, двух комфортабельных кресел с подлокотниками, раскладывающимися в диван, двух шкафов для одежды, зеркала во весь рост, пару маленьких мусорок с крышкой и четыре 20-амперные электрические схемы с двумя розетками.

Надо сказать, в Москву Стинг приехал всего с одной спортивной сумкой с гардеробом. Остальной багаж доверил персоналу, который и прилетел в среду утром. Выбрав наряд попроще, англичанин пожелал отведать настоящей русской кухни в одном из ресторанов. Меж тем с сегодняшнего дня Стингу снова придется вернуться к обычному режиму питания и двум яйцам с беконом на завтрак.

Личный шеф-повар Стинга уже изучил московские продуктовые рынки и заключил, что в Первопрестольной с последнего их визита увеличился выбор продуктов. Чтобы наготовить на 150 человек, ему выделили в помощь опытного московского шеф-повара. К слову, с барского стола достанется и московским беднякам.

_В райдере Стинга этот пункт прописан жирным шрифтом:_ *“Пожалуйста, изучите и осуществите поставку излишков еды и запасов, не использованных организаторами, в ближайший благотворительный продовольственный фонд или в приют для бездомных или нуждающихся. И удостоверьтесь, что подобные мероприятия разрешены местными законами и правилами здравоохранения, чтобы поделиться избытками еды с теми, кто несчастней нас”,* — _говорится в приложении._

Меж тем Стинг и о себе не позабыл. На концертную площадку для артиста выписали отоларинголога с ампулами витамина В12 и привезли кислородный баллон с маской. Гримерки застелили коврами, а в душевые положили сразу несколько кусков нераспакованного мыла. Кстати, перед выступлением музыкант обещал наведаться в столичную парикмахерскую — лоск навести, пишет «Московский Комсомолец».

----------


## Sanych

*Лещенко экстренно прооперировали*

Певец Лев Лещенко попал в больницу из-за последствий старой травмы, сообщает «Комсомольская правда». 

«Перед Новым годом Лев Валерьянович получил травму плеча -  упал, играя в баскетбол, - говорит директор артиста Олег Дмитриев. - Тогда в Германии ему сделали серьезную операцию. Рука была в ужасном состоянии. Плечо собирали по косточкам, сшивали сухожилия. Прошел год, и Льву Валерьяновичу пришлось опять лечь в больницу, на операцию. Рука по-прежнему беспокоила, сильно болела. Но Лещенко не из таких мужиков, которые любят поныть, пожаловаться, он терпел, сколько мог, никому не рассказывал. Пока боль не стала совсем невыносимой.

Мы решили обратиться к московским врачам, поехали на обследование. А поскольку в больницу, куда мы обратились, привезли новую медицинскую аппаратуру, мы не отказались и от операции. Она была необходима для нормального функционирования плечевого сустава. Льва Валериановича сегодня выписали, он сейчас отдыхает в своем загородном доме. Не переживайте, все плохое уже позади».

«Извините, мне тяжело сейчас разговаривать, только после операции», - сказал Лев Валерьянович по телефону.

----------


## Sanych

*Сукачев требует денег за «Дом солнца»*

Получить заслуженное вознаграждение за постановку киноленты “Дом солнца” Гарику Сукачеву, похоже, удастся только через суд. Иск Сукачева на сумму 2 млн. 915 тыс. 533 руб. 50 коп. на днях принят к рассмотрению Останкинским судом столицы. Такую сумму, по мнению известного поэта и певца, ему должна компания “Топ лайн дистрибьюшн”.

Именно с этой организацией 1 апреля 2006 года Гарик заключил договор о том, что берет на себя обязанность поставить “Дом солнца”. Через два года между ними появилось дополнительное соглашение, согласно которому компания должна заплатить Сукачеву 90 тыс. долл.

1 апреля этого года фильм уже показывали в кинотеатрах, а режиссер-постановщик получил лишь часть денег. Теперь он с помощью служителей Фемиды намерен получить оставшееся вознаграждение и вдобавок процент за просрочку, который вошел в сумму иска (256 тыс. 133 руб. 50 коп.), сообщает «Московский Комсомолец».

----------


## Irina

*Бюст немки Сюзан Сайкс вызывает желание умереть*

БЕРЛИН, 1 октября. Зрители и судьи немецкого популярного шоу Supertalent недавно были потрясены выступлением артистки оригинального жанра. Главным достоинством Сюзан Сайкс является непомерных размеров грудь, сообщает MigNews.

С ее помощью женщина вытворяет совершенно немыслимые трюки.

Сайкс известна тем, что однажды ее назвали угрозой национальной безопасности Америки во время выступления в США. Один из зрителей не выдержал эротического напряжения шоу и умер.

Видео можно посмотреть здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Рики Мартин и Элтон Джон спасут геев от убийств*

Известные певцы обеспокоены тем, что в современном мире все чаще убивают гомосексуалистов.
Вместе со своими единомышленниками Рики Мартин организовал фонд, деятельность которого будет заключаться в том, чтобы защитить геев от нападений со стороны гомофобов. По мнению Рики Мартина и Элтона Джона, известных во всем мире людей с нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентацией, в последнее время из всех убийств буквально каждое шестое совершенно на почве ненависти к представителям сексуальных меньшинств.

Рики Мартин собирается положить конец этим бессмысленным актам насилия и запугивания геев и лесбиянок. 

К слову, до того, как Рики Мартин на весь мир объявил о своей сексуальной ориентации, он мало заботился о геях. Теперь же артист меньше думает о творчестве и больше - о гомосексуалистах.

----------


## vova230

Педерастов к стенке!

----------


## Sanych

*Объявлена дата и место проведения «Евровидения-2011»*

Международный конкурс «Евровидение-2011» пройдет в германском городе Дюссельдорф, а финал конкурса состоится 14 мая 2011 года. Полуфиналы состоятся 10 и 12 мая, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на немецкую газету Bild.

Ранее в числе городов-претендентов назывались Берлин, Гамбург, Ганновер и Кёльн. При этом Bild не называет источников своей информации, а организаторы конкурса пока не подтверждают ни выбор города, ни сроки проведения.

На «Евровидение-2010» в Норвегии победила певица из Германии Лена Майер-Ландрут, которая будет представлять эту страну и на конкурсе следующего года.

----------


## Irina

*Звезды «Сумерек» поженятся в стиле вуду*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 13 октября. Звезды «Сумерек» Роберт Паттинсон и Кристен Стюарт готовы сочетаться браком в декабре. Свадебная церемония будет необычной и пройдет в стиле вуду.

Инициатором столь экзотической процедуры стала Кристен, сообщает FashionTime. По словам источника, Кристен всегда была склонна к мраку. «Ей хочется, чтобы свадьба прошла под руководством новоорлеанской жрицы вуду», — добавил он.

Будущие жених и невеста настроены очень серьезно. Как сообщает издание, они постараются избежать внимания прессы и не намерены носить обручальные кольца. Вместо этого Роберт и Кристен сделают татуировки (якоря на бедрах) и обменяются специальными символами любви и преданности.

----------


## Sanych

*Концерт Моисеева сорвали хулиганы*

Концерт Бориса Моисеева в Благовещенске был сорван хулиганами. Певцу пришлось прекратить выступление из-за того, что с пятого ряда партера в зал была выпущена дымовая шашка.

- Был полный зал, начало было очень красивое, и в середине шоу я публике говорю, что поздравляю с юбилеем партнершу мою - Людмилу Гурченко - и дарю публике в честь ее юбилея песню, - рассказывает Моисеев. - И вдруг я увидел, что в зале люди начали двигаться, потом вскочил первый, второй ряды. Все начали кашлять и закрывать глаза, рот. Как оказалось, была использована дымовая шашка, вонючая и ядовитая. Но я со сцены никуда не ушел.

По словам сотрудников концертного зала, благодаря камерам скрытого наблюдения милиция за считанные минуты вычислила хулиганов.

- Мы пересмотрели видеозаписи, в результате чего были задержаны молодая девушка и парень, - рассказывает заместитель директора ОКЦ Александр Саяпин. - Они не стали отрицать свою виновность.

Хулиганов задержали и доставили в местное первое отделение милиции.

- Виновных задержали вчера вечером, обвинение еще не предъявлено, - рассказали в отделе охраны общественного порядка Благовещенска.

После того как инцидент был исчерпан, зал проветрили, а Борис Моисеев продолжил свою программу, сообщает LIFE.

----------


## Sanych

Поэт, философ и переводчик *Евгений Головин* умер в ночь на 29 октября на 73-м году жизни. В музыкальных кругах он был известен как автор песни «Эльдорадо» группы «Ва-банкъ». Он дружил с Василием Шумовым («Центр»), а Александр Ф.Скляр называл Головина своим учителем и включил в репертуар несколько композиций поэта, сообщает InterMedia.

----------


## Sanych

*Гурцкая - "Ограбили на миллион!!!"*

В ОВД района «Хамовники» поступило заявление от мужа певицы Дианы Гурцкая, бизнесмена Петра Кучеренко:

«15 октября 2010 года у моей супруги Дианы Гурцкой проходило концертное мероприятие в Центре оперного пения. После последнего номера она переодевалась в гримерке, сменив также украшения. Снятые драгоценности по невнимательности ассистентки были положены на фортепьяно, стоящее в комнате, а не убраны с другими драгоценностями в специальный кошелек-косметичку. Все вещи до этого были вынесены, посторонние не заходили.

На следующий день Диана Гурцкая улетела в Сочи для участия в фестивале «Кино без барьеров». 
Косметичка с драгоценностями находилась в сейфе у нас дома. После возвращения она заболела.

Пропажа обнаружилась лишь спустя десять дней. Мы опросили всех наших сотрудников, и доподлинно установили, что драгоценности были оставлены в гримерке. Обратились сначала устно, а 2 ноября письменно в Центр оперного пения, с предложением помочь в поиске похищенного. Официального ответа не получили, устно же нас заверили, что драгоценностей не обнаружено, сообщает «Комсомольская правда».

Опись пропавшего имущества:

1. Серьги Стефан Хафнер ( ориентировочная стоимость - от трехсот до шестисот тысяч рублей.

2.Кольцо из червонного золота с бриллиантами в форме стилизованной розы (стоимость около ста пятидесяти тысяч рублей).

3.Кольцо золотое, обручальное с бриллиантом ( стоимость около шестидесяти тысяч рублей).

4.Браслет из плетеного золота ( ориентировочная стоимость около семидесяти тысяч рублей). 

- 11 ноября я был опрошен дознавателем, предупрежден об ответственности за заведомо ложный донос. Начата проверка по заявлению. Теперь будут опрошены работники Центра оперного пения, Диана и другие свидетели этого ЧП, - сказал Петр Кучеренко.

- Самое главное, что все здоровы, - говорит Диана. - Конечно, жалко. Но что делать. Вдруг, тому, кто взял, остро нужны деньги. На лечение, например. В любом случае, проклинать никого не собираюсь. На все есть свой «инспектор».

----------


## Sanych

*Земфира не глохнет*

Информация о болезни и госпитализации известной певицы Земфиры, которую передали ряд СМИ, на самом деле не более чем, «утка», сообщил РИА Новости представитель артистки Юрий Донцов.

Накануне в ряде СМИ появились сообщения о том, что известная певица госпитализирована в одну из московских клиник с острой болью в левом ухе, температурой, ознобом и слабостью. Врачи, якобы, поставили ей диагноз запущенный отит левого уха и сообщили, что болезнь могла бы привести к частичной потере слуха.

«Госпитализация Земфиры - это журналистская «утка». Какое-то несерьезное СМИ об этом сообщило, и все начали тиражировать. На самом деле Земфира здорова и сейчас работает над записью нового альбома, который выйдет в следующем году», - рассказал Донцов.

Земфира записывает новый альбом, в поддержку которого собирается поехать в глобальное турне.

----------


## Sanych

*Владимир Высоцкий и Виктор Цой попали на монеты*


Выпущены памятные серебряные монеты с изображением Владимира Высоцкого. Выпуск ограниченного тиража монет приурочен к 30-летию со дня смерти поэта. Монеты отчеканены из серебра высшей пробы. На реверсе – лицо Владимира Высоцкого. 

Одновременно отчеканены аналогичные монеты с лицом Виктора Цоя, погибшего 20 лет назад.

----------


## Irina

*Американская киноакадемия назвала претендентов на анимационный «Оскар»*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 16 ноября. В борьбе за «Оскар» будут участвовать только три мультфильма. Как сообщает Русская служба новостей, это связано с недостаточным количеством заявок.

Американская академия киноискусств получила лишь 15 заявок. Именно из этих мультфильмов будет сформирована номинация «Лучший анимационный фильм» для 83-й церемонии вручения «Оскар». Однако, по правилам, их должно быть не меньше 16, иначе круг претендентов на «Оскар» автоматически сужается с пяти картин до трех. 

Лидером по числу номинаций в этом году стала студия DreamWorks Animation, работы которой в 2010 году были приняты очень благосклонно. «Как приручить дракона» заработал в прокате почти $500 млн, «Шрэк навсегда» собрал $731 млн, а «Мегамозг» пока с успехом продолжает собирать деньги, так как вышел только две недели назад. Сейчас его «заработок» приближается к $120 млн, отмечает портал Дни.ру. 

Также за золотую статуэтку смогут побороться «Альфа и Омега: клыкастая братва» (США-Индия), «Кошки против собак: месть Китти Галор» (США-Австралия), «Гадкий я» (США), «Идиоты и ангелы» (США), «Легенды ночных стражей» (США-Австралия), «Мой пес Тулип» (США), «Феи: волшебное спасение» (США), «История игрушек: Большой побег» (США), «Рапунцель: Запутанная история» (США), «Иллюзионист» (Франция), «Грезы Джинши» (Китай) и «Летние войны» (Япония).

Полный список номинации 83-й премии «Оскар» будет оглашен 25 января 2010 года. Сама церемония состоится 27 февраля 2011 года в лос-анджелесском кинотеатре Kodak.

----------


## Sanych

Ну что ж. Посмотрим. Иногда жюри выносит очень непредсказуемые решения.

----------


## Sanych

*Брежнева презентовала сольный альбом*

Экс-участница группы «ВИА Гра» Вера Брежнева 24 ноября провела в BlancCafe закрытую презентацию своей первой сольной пластинки «Любовь спасет мир». Гости вечера и журналисты, дожидаясь певицу, удобно разместились за столиками кафе, обсуждая последние новости шоу-бизнеса и угощаясь легкими закусками.

В 10 вечера Вера Брежнева наконец появилась на сцене, открыв презентацию альбома «Любовь спасет мир» приглашением подойти поближе к сцене, после чего исполнила песню «Если будешь смелей», обозначив ее как маленькое музыкальное приветствие гостей вечеринки. Артистка призналась, что вложила в этот альбом всю душу, и поблагодарила людей, которые помогли ей выпустить диск. Следующим номером стала уже известная публике «Нирвана».

Всю песню Вера и ее танцоры исполняли причудливые танцы, а под конец композиции и вовсе оказались на полу. После этого г-жа Брежнева вновь немного пообщалась с публикой, рассказав о том, как она со своей творческой командой объездила с концертами немалое количество городов России и стран СНГ, где собрала самые лестные отзывы о своей сольной пластинке. Свою следующую композицию «Не беги за мной» исполнительница отнесла к «особому жанру». Ее исполнение сопровождали танцоры, порадовавшие зрителей верхним брейк-дансом с обнаженными торсами.

Представление дебютного сольника певица продолжила своей первой сольной композицией «Я не играю», безрезультатно призвав окружавших сцену журналистов отойти от своих видеокамер и немного потанцевать вместе с ней. Финальными композициями вечера стали уже раскрученные «Любовь в большом городе» и «Любовь спасет мир». Затем героиня вечера вновь поблагодарила свой коллектив и «серого кардинала» - звукооператора Андрея - и ненадолго покинула сцену, пообещав вернуться через несколько минут и ответить на вопросы журналистов.

По просьбе прессы Вера вспомнила период работы в группе «ВИА Гра», отметив, что получает несравненно больше удовольствия, выступая  сольно, однако иногда тоскует по бывшим коллегам. Комментировать нынешнее творчество «ВИА Гры» и еще одной украинской команды - «Пающие трусы» - г-жа Брежнева отказалась, сказав лишь о том, что эти группы востребованы и занимают свою нишу на современной эстраде. Артистка с большим энтузиазмом рассказала о работе над новым альбомом и о том, как ей важна творческая самореализация. Отвечая на вопрос корреспондента InterMedia о планах на будущий год, певица заявила о масштабном гастрольном туре по СНГ и намерении снимать новые клипы, однако уточнять, что это будут за композиции, она не стала: «А вот это уже секрет».

Кроме вопросов, связанных непосредственно с творчеством певицы, журналисты интересовались, успевает ли Вера воспитывать своих детей, как планирует провести новогодние праздники и что за кольцо с весьма крупным бриллиантом блестит на безымянном пальце ее левой руки. Артистка на личные вопросы отвечала очень пространно, постоянно смеясь и отшучиваясь. По ее словам, дети, как и она сама, живут в Киеве, однако видятся они не так часто, как хотелось бы. На вопрос о кольце, немного смутившись, Брежнева призналась, что это был подарок от мужчины на ее 25-летие.

----------


## Sanych

*Брат Лазарева получил четыре года колонии*

Кунцевский районный суд Москвы приговорил брата певца Сергея Лазарева Павла к четырем годам колонии строгого режима.

Процесс по делу Павла Лазарева, обвиняемого в приобретении и хранении наркотиков в особо крупном размере, начался в среду и прошел в один день. Решением суда Лазарев был признан виновным и приговорен к четырем годам заключения. Прямо в зале суда на него надели наручники. После нескольких минут прощания с родственниками конвоиры увели Лазарева в автозак.

В начале процесса брат известного певца сразу же заявил, что просит рассмотреть его дело в особом порядке, так как вину свою он полностью признал. Адвокат Лазарева предоставил суду выписку из наркологической больницы о том, что его подзащитный неоднократно проходил лечение.

- Последний раз это было 16 марта 2010 года, - заявил судье юрист.

Невзирая на просьбу защитника, прокурор заявил, что просит для Павла Лазарева 6 лет в исправительной колонии строгого режима. На это заявление защитник обвиняемого ответил, что не имеет принципиальных возражений по обвинению, но призвал суд к профессионализму и духовным ценностям.

- Эта болезнь, к сожалению, распространена по России, - заявил адвокат. - Он не единственный. Это не сенсация, а трагедия нашей страны. Перед нами стоит молодой красивый человек, из хорошей известной семьи. Так случилось, что он пошел таким путем. Человек этот нуждается в лечении, а не в тюрьме. Его это убьет окончательно. Сейчас он лечится в частной клинике. Я прошу дать моему подзащитному шанс выжить и стать полезным.

После адвоката слово было предоставлено самому Лазареву. Мужчина расплакался и сказал, что не хочет лишать свою дочь отца, сообщает LIFE.

- Я смотрю на свою дочь, которая ходит в первый класс, и понимаю, что ей нужен отец, - проговорил перед судом Лазарев. - Больше так, как я живу, я жить не могу. Я все понял, все осознал и прошу суд дать мне шанс. Мне осталось лечиться совсем немного.

----------


## Sanych

*У Бориса Моисеева случился инсульт*

Известный певец и шоумен Борис Моисеев поздно вечером 20 декабря был доставлен в одну из центральных клиник Москвы с недомоганием и подозрением на инсульт, сообщили РИА Новости в пресс-службе артиста.

Как сообщают в пресс-службе Моисеева, симптомы недомогания Борис почувствовал накануне в воскресенье, но от госпитализации категорически отказался. В этот же вечер окружение артиста вызвало бригаду врачей. По прибытию в больницу Моисеева сразу же поместили в блок интенсивной терапии, а затем повезли на компьютерную томографию. Медикам предстоит установить, насколько серьезён приступ. В понедельник утром состояние здоровья Моисеева не изменилось.

"Состояние певца оценивается как тяжелое. Возле него постоянно находятся лучшие врачи клиники, в том числе дежурный реаниматолог. Однако говорить о каких-то диагнозах пока преждевременно. Пока ни один предновогодний концерт Бориса не отменен", - подчеркивают в пресс-службе.

По сведениям некоторых СМИ певца разбил паралич: отнялась вся левая сторона тела. Как уточнили врачи, у артиста произошло кровоизлияние в передней части правого полушария мозга. В настоящее время медики пытаются сделать все возможное, чтобы нормализовать состояние Моисеева.

Однако ассистент Моисеева по связям с общественостью Александр Юдин, "информация о параличе не соответствует действительности, Борис ходит, передвигнается, все нормально".

Сам Моисеев через свою пресс-службу просит не нагнетать обстановку относительно своего здоровья. "Пожалуйста, не пугайте моих поклонников. Все будет хорошо", - обращается певец к журналистам.

Пошатнувшееся состояние здоровья Бориса Моисеева нисколько не удивительно на фоне его рабочего графика, поясняют в пресс-службе. За прошедшие два месяца артист дал более 40 концертов и снялся в новогодних огоньках всех центральных телеканалов России и Украины.

Кроме того 21 декабря Борис Моисеев планировал устроить презентацию своего нового видеоклипа на песню "Я не могу тебя терять". Презентацию пришлось перенести на более поздний срок.

----------


## Sanych

"Голубой огонек 2011" с Аллой Пугачевой

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В жесткой конкурентной борьбе за зрителя канал "Россия" выложил козырного туза - стало известно, что ведущей новогоднего "Голубого огонька на Шаболовке" будет сама Алла Борисовна!

Говорят, переговоры с АБ шли до последнего. В павильоне "Мосфильма" уже вовсю снимали номера для "Огонька", а на канале все еще не знали наверняка, кто в итоге будет его вести. Но все закончилось как нельзя лучше - съемки с участием Пугачевой должны были пройти вчера.

Компанию Примадонне составит Николай Басков. Почему не Галкин? Дело в том, что Максим - ведущий многочасового юмористического "Новогоднего парада звезд", показ которого начнется 31 декабря днем и закончится аккурат к выступлению Дмитрия Медведева. То есть старый год мы проводим с Максимом Галкиным, а 2011-й встретим с Аллой Борисовной.

Как обычно на канале "Россия", после боя курантов нас ждет праздничный концерт в лучших традициях "огоньков" советских времен. Будет много песен любимых артистов, серпантина, тостов и звона бокалов. Режиссер Сергей Широков обещает, что в ходе просмотра "Новогоднего огонька" каждому второму зрителю обязательно почудится аромат мандаринов и елки, даже если в доме почему-то ни того ни другого.

В программе будет много дуэтов, трио и даже квартетов разной степени неожиданности: Валерий Меладзе споет с Григорием Лепсом, Дима Билан - с "Новыми русскими бабками", Игорь Николаев - с юной супругой Юлией Проскуряковой. Лолита даст жару в паре с Веркой Сердючкой, Иосиф Кобзон - с Ани Лорак.

Споет весь состав программы "Девчата" - разумеется, одноименную песню. Николай Басков исполнит "Феличиту" с дамой сердца Оксаной Федоровой, Надежда Бабкина спляшет с Пьером Нарциссом в образе лихого казака.

Вообще смешного обещают много. Съемочная группа покатывалась со смеху во время записи уморительных интермедий Елены Воробей с Михаилом Полицеймако и дуэта Ильи Олейникова и Юрия Стоянова.

А вот споет ли сама Пугачева или ограничится конферансом, остается лишь гадать. С одной стороны, Примадонна не раз заявляла, что навсегда завязала с пением. А с другой - это же Новый год, когда волшебство ну буквально под каждой елкой. Не может же Алла наша Борисовна расстроить нас в такой-то праздник?!

----------


## Sanych

*Солист «Бони М» умер после выступления на корпоративе в Санкт-Петербурге*

Тело Бобби Фаррелла обнаружили в гостиничном номере

Солиста легендарной группы «Бони М» *Бобби ФАРЕЛЛА* обнаружили мёртвым 30 декабря в гостинице «Амбассадор». Накануне 61-летний певец выступал на корпоративе компании «Газпром социнвест». В настоящее время в  Санкт-Петербурге проводится доследственная проверка по факту смерти звезды.

Коллеги по группе в один голос твердят, что Бобби никогда не жаловался на здоровье: разве что иногда после концертов его мучила одышка. Тем не менее, когда утром 30 января служащие гостиницы «Асбассадор», в которой остановился Бобби, позвонили ему в номер, чтобы разбудить его, певец так и не снял трубку. Это показалось персоналу странным – ведь накануне артист сам попросил поднять его звонком. Около 10 часов утра коллеги по группе забили тревогу: Бобби так и не вышел из комнаты. Когда номер 707 в гостинице «Амбассадор», расположенной  в доме 5-7 по проспекту Римского-Корсакова, был вскрыт электронным ключом, служащие гостиницы обнаружили в нём тело гражданина Нидерландов Фарреля Алфонсо Роберто (это полое имя музыканта). Бобби лежал в кровати, на его теле при первоначальном осмотре не было заметно признаков насильственной смерти. Последний раз Фарелла видели живым 29 декабря 2010 года в 22:45, когда музыкант зашел в свой одноместный номер.

В Санкт-Петербург группа «Бони М» прилетела накануне, чтобы выступить на корпоративе компании «Газпром социнвест». По словам источников из следственных органов, пока нет оснований полагать, что смерть музыканта была насильственной. Однако окончательное решение будет принято после проведения судебно-медицинской экспертизы. По основной версии следствия, Бобби Фаррелу стало плохо во время выступления в ресторане «Гимназия» на корпоративе компании «Газпром социнвест». После этого музыкант скончался ночью в номере отеля «Амбассадор».
Однако в неофициальных музыкальных и промоутерских кругах вовсю муссируется версия, что Фаррел скончался из-за передозировки наркотиков. По другой версии, причиной смерти певца мог стать конфликт, возникший на корпоративе, отмечают некоторые западные СМИ. Так, Sify.com пишет, что Бобби Фаррелл «чувствовал себя больным после конфликта во время его шоу, и умер от сердечного приступа».

----------


## Sanych

*Юрий Антонов срочно прооперирован*

Певец перенёс ту же операцию, что и Алла Пугачёва

Накануне Нового года Юрий Антонов оказался на больничной койке: поздно вечером 29 декабря артист был доставлен в московский Центр сердечно-сосудистой хирургии имени Бакулева. 30 декабря певцу была сделана срочная операция.

- Все прошло нормально. Процедура совершенно стандартная, - сообщил руководитель научно-консультативного отделения центра профессор Сергей Никонов РИА Новости. - Никто сейчас не знает, когда он будет выписан. Он сейчас лежит, только что была сделана процедура. Сейчас мы обследуем его, понаблюдаем.
Скорее всего, Новый год певец встретит в своей больничной палате. По словам Сергея Никонова, Юрию Антонову была проведена ангиопластика и стентирование. Буквально за неделю до этого в том же центре имени Бакулева та же самая операция была сделана Алле Пугачёвой, которая выписалась из стационара на третий день.

----------


## Irina

*Влиятельный музыкальный журнал Billboard опубликовал Топ-50 самых сексуальных композиций за всю историю американских хит-парадов. Рейтинг составлялся из песен, в которых упоминаются секс и любовь.*

Высшую строчку в чарте всех влюбленных заняла песня "Physical" в исполнении певицы из Австралии Оливии Ньютон-Джон, записанная в начале 80-х годов XX века. На втором месте оказалась композиция Рода Стюарта "Tonight's The Night". Почетное третье место досталось соул-группе Boyz II Men и их хиту "I'll Make Love To You".

Интересно, что в десятку самых сексуальных песен вошла ещё одна песня Рода Стюарта - "Da Ya Think I'm Sexy", записанная в 1970-х годах.

----------


## Sanych

Оливия Ньютон-Джон "Phisical" - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ничего особо сексуального не услышал.

----------


## Sanych

*Президент России наградил Вячеслава Бутусова орденом "За заслуги перед Отечеством" IV степени!*


31 октября в Екатерининском зале Кремля президент РоссийскойФедерации Дмитрий Медведев вручил государственные награды выдающимся деятелям культуры и искусства страны. Орден «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени получил из рук главы государства лидер групп «Наутилус Помпилиус» и «Ю-Питер» Вячеслав Бутусов, которому 15 октября исполнилось пятьдесят лет.

«Спасибо большое, что дали мне возможность приобщиться к такому прекрасному собранию замечательных людей, – поблагодарил музыкант президента. – Спасибо за честь и внимание, оказанные моей скромной персоне. Я это воспринимаю как аванс к действию, к какому-то духовному подвигу на пользу нашему Отечеству России и во славу Бога. Спасибо».

Кавалерами ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени являются Ролан Быков, Андрей Макаревич, Николай Караченцов, Михаил Боярский, Борис Гребенщиков, Майя Плисецкая, Евгений Дога, Ирина Муравьева, Лия Ахеджакова, Владимир Шаинский, Алиса Фрейндлих, Олег Басилашвили.

----------

